# Congo tetras peaceful? Or aggressive? African biotope?



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

I've been reading up on doing a African Congo biotope for my 55 gallon. So far the only fish I have in it is a leopard bushfish. So what fish species would you suggest that live in the Congo region? (No cichlids) Also, I been reading up on Congo tetras. Most websites say they are peaceful but I remember one time I took in one from a friend who was getting rid of his setup and put it in my community tank. I had 8 tiger barbs in at that time but the single Congo tetra was chasing them all around the tank. I had to Esperanto it and move it into another tank. So I guess I have mixed emotions about this. Could anyone shed some light on this? Please and thank you!


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I have never kept one but if it can chase 8 tiger barbs then it doesn't sound like a community fish to me lol. Tiger barbs are tough


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

When you get a group of them they aren't as bad chasing other fish. But I kept mine in with Victorian cichlids.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

They are kind of the same as the tiger barbs. They are schooling fish and need to have a group of them to be happy. The reason it chased your barbs is because it well, had nothing else to do! If it didn't hurt them then there's no worries. Fish will chase each other. Even non aggressive fish. So I don't suggest just one. But in a 55 you could make them the focus species and do 10-12 or something and your get to see the best of your fish


----------



## Richbinduga (Apr 4, 2013)

Actually the focus is my leopard bushfish. Now I been having problems with the barbs cuz they were too antagonizing so I sold them. But I need a school to replace them. So that's why I'm interested in the Congo tetras. But I don't want them to be antagonizing my bushfish either


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

OK, I got ya. I can't say how they would react to the bushfish. But they aren't the same attitude wise as the tiger barbs. Those can be nasty little fish. But Congo (key word) tetra. I don't know of any tetras that are as aggressive as most barbs.


----------



## anonrider12 (May 8, 2011)

i have 9 congo tetras and ive never had a problem nipping at any other fish that i have. they are a beautiful fish that look amazing when they are all schooling together and go nuts for blood worms.


----------

